# Need Help ASAP! - Stock radio and clock wont work?



## Ryan32185 (May 7, 2004)

My stock Bose radio and clock dont turn on when the car is on. Could this be a fuse? Where is the fuse box located? Sorry for the stupid questions but I want to upgrade to an Alpine CD player but want to make sure its the Bose radio that not working and not some sort of electrical problem. THANKS!

Regards,
-Ryan


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Ryan32185 said:


> My stock Bose radio and clock dont turn on when the car is on. Could this be a fuse? Where is the fuse box located? Sorry for the stupid questions but I want to upgrade to an Alpine CD player but want to make sure its the Bose radio that not working and not some sort of electrical problem. THANKS!
> 
> Regards,
> -Ryan


Fuse box is located at 2 places. 1) Below the dash on the driverside next to the left foot. 2) Pop the hood, black box with fuse name on top of it located on the driver side of the engine. 
Check 1 first with o ohm reader then go to 2.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Usually just a fuse I know my Z31 Audio fuse is located next to the driver's side left foot panel


----------



## beetamer (May 2, 2004)

If your radio and clock dont work check the fuse to the alarm system. Its a 10 amp fuse and if that goes than so does your radio. Its located in the fuse box under the hood to the driver side. If that dont do the trick than check your wiring behind the radio/clock/air vent panel thingy...


----------



## hrevo2000 (Oct 21, 2008)

*help*

what if u used a harness for the 87-94 zx.and used one of the plugs from climate control in that and u have no climate control interior lights or clock, and no fuses are blown



beetamer said:


> If your radio and clock dont work check the fuse to the alarm system. Its a 10 amp fuse and if that goes than so does your radio. Its located in the fuse box under the hood to the driver side. If that dont do the trick than check your wiring behind the radio/clock/air vent panel thingy...


----------



## KKlessig (Aug 31, 2008)

this may help, if your radio and clock problem aren't related (which is unlikely but possible), i know there is a TSB on the clock. the stock clock ends up having an internal short and needs to be replaced.


----------



## Null32 (Sep 12, 2009)

Got an Error too, Got a Nissan 2002 Sahara Gold. my Remote For Alarm System Not Working, my Radio and Clock also are not Working. Need Some answer. can't Find where is the alarm fuse. thanks


----------

